# Cycle buddies July/August - CBFM, OPKs, BBT etc, all welcome!



## kiteflyer

Hi Girls!

As its a new month thought it was time we started at new thread  

How is everyone? And where are you all in your cycles? I hope we get some BFP's this month  

AFM I have been spotting for 2 days and as my temperature has started to drop today I am expecting the witch to be in full force soon  . Good news though that my 21 day progesterone result was 44   so now the DP has to go and have his semen tested! I told him he has to start on vitamins now, he was refusing before  .

Anyway can't chat sony have just released a new version of android   and now my phone is like new so has to be set up again  . Still it is taking my mind off another unsuccessful month


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Sorry to hear that catkin   are you taking clomid again this month? xx

Mrs secker you ovulated which is good what dpo are you today? xx

Monitor asked for a stick yesterday morning and it was low which is expected. Thought i might have a high today but its still low grrr. Hopefully tomorrow will be high fingers crossed xxxx

Kiteflyer. Sorry to hear AF is on it's ways xx

Hi to everyone else xxx


----------



## catkin79

Hope the new thread brings us all more luck.  Let's hope we see some BFPs on here this month!

        


It's CD4 for me and AF is on her way out.  Going to trick the monitor this month and tell it is CD5 when I reach CD10 - hopefully I won't need to pee on as many sticks!!

Kiteflyer - hope the   stays away but good news about your progesterone.  Zinc is good for DH's swimmers apparently.  I've got DH on a good multivitamin with zinc, Omega 3,6,9, Selenium & L'arginine.

Sweetcheeks - think I'm a few days behind you this month.  I'm taking 100mg Clomid this month, and taking them days 3-7 instead of 2-6.  Apparently the earlier you take Clomid, the more eggs you get; if you take them later you get fewer but more mature eggs.  Most people seem to take them days 2-6, 3-7 or 5-9.  Not sure why 4-8 isn't an option!?!  I've gone for the middle ground to see if it makes a difference.  

MrsS - Hope the monitor picks up your Peak next month.  Probably just getting to know your cycle this time after the full reset.

 to everyone else 

Catkin x


----------



## Blondie80

I'm having a weird time with CBFM and hoping someone can give me some info/insight...


First two months were fine. 

1st month  Had 5 highs, 2 peaks, etc. 
Second month 4 highs, 2 peaks etc..
3rd month - 10 highs and it turns out the first high, was the day that I ovulated on
This month - I've had my first high of the month, but decided to use an OPK too - and thats showing a line - thats ALMOST as strong as the control line..

I feel all confused, that my CBFM has missed ovulation twice.. can LH and estrogen occur at the same time. Does anybody know?


----------



## Suse38

Hi Ladies, would you mind if I joined you all?  Hoping to start my first cycle using CBFM next week.  Feeling quite excited because I can't wait to play with my new 'toy' AND I get to pee on lots of sticks (I'm a peestick-aholic)   

Hope to get to know you all a bit better soon


----------



## weenster

Great to see a new thread and here's hoping this is a lucky month for us..... I'm on cd12 and had 3 lows on monitor so far. Am happy with that tho as last month I had about 15 days high! 

Soz to those with af, onwards and upwards for another month.  

Sorry to blondie,  I really can't help with your questions, I'm relitively new to the monitor too!

Take care everyone,

Weenster x


----------



## kiteflyer

Hi Suse38 everyone is welcome here. I just chart BBT so can not help you with CBFM but plenty of lovely ladies on here will be able to help if you need it  

Catkin I've already been to Boots and got some mother and father vitamins  . Now to make my DP take them!

Hope everyone gets plenty of BMS in this month and we get some BFPs!


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Weenster. I'm only 2 days behind you so we can be cycle buddies this month if you like  cd 11 for me today x

Susie welcome to the thread x

Blondie. Are you taking clomid? The cbfm worked for me for a few months and then when I took clomid I only got highs even though I did ovulate which was confirmed by scans and a blood test. My 2nd cycle I got a high on the monitor in the morning and a positive on an opk during the afternoon. The following day my monitor gave me a peak so I tested again that day in the afeternoon and my opk was negative! So my monitor was slightly out I would say as it should if pre warned me a day earlier than it did. I use the cb digital sticks which show a smiley face if they detect a lh surge. I found the standard ones drove me crazy because I was always analysing the lines. At least with the digital the smiley face is a certain. Opk sticks detect the lh surge and are best to use in the afternoon. The cbfm detects lh and estrogen so looks at both to get a result. Hope that helps you Hun x

Catkin. I didn't know that. I only produce 2 follicles/eggs so I think I'm going to stick to cd2-6. Don't really want to produce 1. I hope 100mg does the trick for you. I'm thinking you'll see a difference upping your dosage. Good luck. What cd are you today? x

Afm cd11 and got my first high this morning and that's the same as last month so let's see if I get a peak on the same day xxx


----------



## HMB

Hiya,
I hadn't joined the new thread yet, but have been following it a little bit. Let's have some BFPs!!!  

This cycle, I am just doing ovulation tests (what's the accromnym, OT??) and going to start acupuncture etc. I did OI in July. I'm on day 17 and still no positive on the test   . This is pretty late for me. Hmmm. I took my temperature this morning and it was 37°C Maybe I missed it or something? These tests worked for me every time except maybe once....

Cheers


----------



## kiteflyer

Hi Ladies just a quickie from me. Today is CD1   a day later than expected. Oh well time it will soon be time to try again  

Hope you all have nice weekends planned!


----------



## Blondie80

sweetcheeks2009 said:


> Blondie. Are you taking clomid? The cbfm worked for me for a few months and then when I took clomid I only got highs even though I did ovulate which was confirmed by scans and a blood test. My 2nd cycle I got a high on the monitor in the morning and a positive on an opk during the afternoon. The following day my monitor gave me a peak so I tested again that day in the afeternoon and my opk was negative! So my monitor was slightly out I would say as it should if pre warned me a day earlier than it did. I use the cb digital sticks which show a smiley face if they detect a lh surge. I found the standard ones drove me crazy because I was always analysing the lines. At least with the digital the smiley face is a certain. Opk sticks detect the lh surge and are best to use in the afternoon. The cbfm detects lh and estrogen so looks at both to get a result. Hope that helps you Hun x


Thank you for the response. I'm not taking clomid, I can only think did I a) not ovulate of b) it missed it. Good advice re teh OPKs though - I'm using the cheapo amazon ones where you look at lines - it might be easier for me too to invest in the smiley face ones! Oh my DW - Im forever buying stuff relating to TTC - she'll love this!!


----------



## Skybreeze

Hi all

I will be join in the ttc naturally lack again!!!! 

My 5th IVF failed a week ago AF has finished so I am about to start using my CBFM for the hundrth time. 
We did get a natural BFP once last year just after my 4th IVF failed, I hope for a repeat preformace but going all the way this time. 

I am due to have another Lap, dye and hysterscopy next month. 

I normally get a peak around CD15, but as we have had IVF I am not sure when the peak will be. 

Thats me, be nice to get to know you!
Natalie xxxx


----------



## marie73

Hey girlies - back off hols - going to read through all I missed and post more probably on Monday. Just wanted to say and book mark for later. Hope you are all well will look forward to catching up.

Will post more later.
Love and hugs
Marie xxx


----------



## HMB

Sorry to hear that, Kiteflyer  . You do have the right attitude though, go vitamins! Getting the DH to take them will be the trick  

Cheers,
Helen


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hi

Just a quick one......another high this morning cd12 xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Very quiet on here yesterday so I hope your all having fun. Another high for me this morning. Cd13 today x


----------



## Jacks girl

Hi girls, do you mind if I join you please? DH and I are starting to try again after our wedding which was on the 29th July. We have been together for two and a half years, but have known each other since our late teens. DH is epileptic and we suspect he has a problem with his prostrate which we are going to see the docs about on Tuesday. He is 28, 29 in two weeks and I am just 30. Let's put it this way - two years of unprotected sex and not a whiff of a pregnancy. I was on the implant when we got together and its took my cycles some time to regulate. 

So we are starting to chart using BBT and OPKs. I am on CD5 of what I am hoping will be a 28-32 day cycle. I have just taken and come of Utovlan to with-hold my period for the wedding and had a normal period after I came off it which I was quite pleased about as I had heard some right horror stories about pain, bleeding etc.

Going to see the Doc on Tuesday to express our concerns re: fairly regular BD'ing for two years and no pesatas or however you spell it lol.

Got DH on vitamins ACE with selenium and also ordered for him Wellman vits for when he has exhausted the former. He is also taking Saw Palmetto as he is concerned about his 'drive' and prostrate symptoms. I am taking Agnus Castus to regulate my cycle, Folic Acid, Vitamin B Complex and a Multivitamin and Minerals supplement.

Just ordered Zita West's book off Ebay. But this time I am telling myself to try and chill out as much as poss as stress is no good for TTC. Even though posting on sites such as this and Think Baby can make one obsess, I figured I need some support, so I hope you don't mind me joining you guys.

Lots of baby dust to you all xxx


----------



## kiteflyer

Welcome brummiemill and congratulations on your marriage  . Good luck with the doctor let us know how you get on. 

Sweetcheeks hope you get your peak soon and are getting plenty of bms 

Hi to everyone else hope you all had a good weekend! 

Afm its cd 3 so nothing to report. I've only managed to get the dp to take 1 vitamin in 3 days   and he seems to be avoiding me as his mum is in hospital and he is there all the time! And so he hasn't made a doctors appointment yet either. So I've had a lonely weekend. Oh well back to work tomorrow


----------



## HMB

Hi all,

Brummiemill- I really enjoyed the Zita West book. I also got her vitamins! haha. They seem great. Another good book is "Making Babies" by Sami David & Jill Blakeway. 

Kiteflyer-I finally went back to order the yoga dvd and there weren't any left on amazon! So I found the Brenda Strong one on the French FNAC site. Will give it a go, when it gets here. I figure a DVD is more convenient than going to a class and you can do it more often. I go to classes, pilates or other, about once a week or every other week. 

Hope to hear about some more BFP this week  

Cheers


----------



## Jacks girl

Thanks Kiteflyer  only thing I can suggest with DP is buy in foods high in zinc, selenium and magnesium lol. That way he is getting the vitamins!!! Sneaky I know but it will make you feel better. Just google 'foods high in...' Just a thought  My DH so far is playing ball but he sometimes whinges because he has so many tablets to take with his epilepsy. So far he seems enthusiastic but he lacks my get up and go approach so watch this space lol. Yeah will do re: Doctors is tommorrow night - evening surgery appointment. My Docs is quite small so hopefully will have Dr M as a captivated audience!!!

HMB thanks for the recommend will check that one out. Yoga or Pilates is good. I work out but have been thinking of decreasing my gym sessions and upping my low impact classes and swimming instead. I have got Yoga on the Wii fit which is gathering dust so think I may start that soon in prep for going back to work in a few weeks. My stress levels when am working can get daft and its all about keeping the cortisol down lol.

Well its Monday again. Only two days to hump day and then its the cruise to the weekend!!!

Come on ladies let's hear about some positive news!!!

baby dust to all xxxx


----------



## HMB

Brummiemill- Wow, yoga on Wii! That sounds fun. Def do that. And of course the swimming, low impact etc too. I noticed in the books that advice varies on exercise but there seems to be agreement on doing very mellow activities during your period and ovulation (which is only 1-2 days anyway).

AFM, I did my first acupunture today. I mentioned that I'm having a strange time in that I STILL haven't ovulated this cycle according to the ovulation tests and I'm on CD 20, and that this is not the norm for me. She did her thing, it was pretty relaxing. At the end, she said the acupuncture may 'unblock' things and, who knows, I may be/get pregnant before September rolls around and I see my fertility Doc again for stimms . Cool!

....so, zen vibes to you all on this fine afternoon.

Cheers,
Helen


----------



## Jacks girl

Hi all and hey HMB ooooo acupuncture have also been considering this as well. Great minds think alike found my local one but am putting it off till we get results of initial testing plus am waiting for my finances to return to normal post wedding!! Let us know how you get on.  

I think cortisol the stress hormone has a lot to answer for in health and moreover in fertility. When I googled it - cortisol is the main hormone manafactured by stress and the modern day environment that can be attributed to gaining weight around the middle which can then in turn affect the other hormones that inhibit ovulation, progesterone levels etc etc. Interestingly since I have been off work and chilling - even with the wedding thrown into the mix - I seem to be less bloated around the middle AND have had a week and a half off the gym to shock and amaze!!!  It seems focusing on minimising stress and chilling is also as important as taking vits and BDing lol!!! 

Oh well the goods news is the saw palmetto the DH are taking seem to be easing his symptoms  

Good advice HMB on the mellow activities front will factor that into the ol' health plan!! Fingers crossed for a positive result from the acupuncture for you  

TC Laura xx


----------



## HMB

I forgot to say that I am taking Agnus Castus as well--started around July 22. 

Let's hope all this healthy living and "potions" do some magic soon for all  

My DP just got some nicotelle gum or whatever it's called. Horrible tasting stuff he says, but hopefully the desire to have a ciggie will disappear. He is also off to the lab bright and early tomorrow for a health screen/blood and saliva testing for lots of things like glycemia and cholesterol (but not the sex stuff). Hehe.

Cheers


----------



## kiteflyer

Hi ladies!

Just re read my post from last night and I sounded really annoyed with my DP for being with his mum and I really not. He just has a strange way of coping by going quiet and shutting people out its really annoying, and I wonder if I will ever get use to it  .

HMB and brummiemill I too have done yoga on the wii fit but it isn't as good as a class or the DVD I have.


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hi ladies. Hope your all well. Cd14 today and had another high. Had egg White today. Never had that before only had watery cm. Are you ovulating while you have egg White cm or after? xxxx


----------



## kiteflyer

Sweetcheeks egg white is the most fertile cm so its time to get some BMS in   it is the most sperm friendly!


----------



## mandimoo

sweetcheeks, 

Ovulation occurs (with 85% of women) on the day the wet or EWCM ceases, and (with 10% of women) the day after the EWCM has ceased.

So, be off with you, get up them stairs!!


----------



## miraclex2

Hi ladies
Just wondering if I can join u all...I have a 2year old son concieved naturally after tx, to cut a long story short I went through tx with my ex had 2 m/c and just as we were about to start IVF he left me to say I was heartbroken would be an understatement, after a year I met and fell in love with my now partner...and fell pregnant naturally to m/c again. I then fell pregnant with my son and we would love to give him a sibling so decided to try again...I'm a little bit nervous and scared of getting back onto the rollercoaster, so thought I would rejoin ff to share my experience and to get a little bit of support.

I'm looking forward to getting to know you all x x


----------



## HMB

'morning,

Kiteflyer, you didn't sound really annoyed, more left out. We all know how that feels when are darlings aren't communicative or have to be off somewhere without us or we can't figure out how to help them. The last one is the most difficult for women, I think...Your DH must be worried about his mother which is hard on you  . My DP was slightly grumpy this morning when he left to go to the lab for tests that require an empty stomach. I insisted he do it today, because the buildup wait over a few days makes him a nervous sleeper (= I get less sleep, hehe). So he will be done  ..Oh and I'm waiting for my DVD to arrive, heehee.

Welcome Coles mammy  . Sounds like a lovely project. Best thing to do is find ways to relax, take vitamins and use use ovulation tests (if your cycle is normal). Then give us the good news of a BFP  

Cheers,
Helen


----------



## weenster

Hello all, 

Ive not been on for a few days and things seem to gave moved quickly!!! Hello and welcome to all the new members, looking forward to some long needed bfp's!  

Just a quick post from me, monitor been on low until yest when it jumped to peak.... Not a whiff of high to prepare me! Was expecting like last month peak would be around nxt Friday or something so was kind of caught off guard! Luckily got sone preparatory bms in sun morning and poor dh got pounced on test before work.. don't think ge knew what had hit him! Will do again tonight, just hope that's enough! I know someone had been  talking about cm - can't remember who had mentioned it as im on my phone and it's not too easy Ro read back - but my cm, let alone ewcm, seems a bit non existent just now.  And that's with me taking the cough bottle.... I'm thinking that could be a bad thing? 

Anyway, will catch up properly with personals later, doing this from my phone so never easy to check back! 

Weenster x


----------



## Tracyxx

Morning Girls,

Sweetcheeks my EWCM always seems to be more abundant in the days leading up to ovulation then the day before it vanishes which I always though was strange as the night before ov is when I always try to get in some last minute BMS but sometimes I don't see the point as I'm totally dry by then  .  I always wondered why this happened so mandimoo's post has made me feel normal now knowing this is common  . So when your EWCM disappears you have either just ovulated or are just about too.

Weenster that has happened to me a few times, it seems to be when you ovulate a little early as if it catches the CBFM off guard  , hope you managed to squeeze in some extra BMS.

HMB your right to get your o/h tests over and done with, I think the longer they have to wait it puts them off, they are like big babies  

Hi Colesmammy & welcome, my son is 18 months and we are back trying naturally for a while before going back for treatment although sometimes i think I must be mad ttc again with a toddler running me ragged (you've got to love those terrible two's!!) it will be great to chat x

Well I'm 7DP but I've not got much to report, I am feeling a bit rough today (sore back & a lot of twinges going on) but personally I know it's just my Endo getting worse  .  A/f is due next week so I have to decide now whether to have my HSG next cycle or not? I want it done but with my Endo adhesions it's always very painful and i have to go myself as o/h has just started a new job so I don't want him to ask for time off already especially as we may need it later if we go ahead with IVF.  

My diet is still going well but my weight loss has really slowed down but i think It might be my own fault as ww are quite clear that you have to eat a minimum amount a day to keep the body ticking over but because i have been really busy lately most days i haven't been eating the minimum amount, not deliberately of course as i know doing this this slows down your metabolism i just hadn't noticed how few points i was eating until yesterday so now i think this might be what's happening with me so next week I'm going to start making an effort to eat every single calorie/point allocated to me and see what happens (known my luck I'll start gaining weight!! lol).

Praying for lots of BFP's on here this month  

Tracyx


----------



## miraclex2

Thanks to you all for the warm welcome   
I'm looking forward to getting to know you all

Tracy yep those terrible 2s oh my lol...We have worked it so that if we do get a bfp    ds will be at nursery then. I also have been doing ww and lost 10lb in 5 wks, I used every single point i was allocated    got to say i love my food xx

Weenster good luck lets pray this is your month xx

HMB what dvd are u waiting for? xx


----------



## HMB

Coles Mammy, Hi there. I am waiting for a fertility yoga dvd, lol. Kiteflyer got one and we were discussing it. Have you tried one of those? Crossing my fingers for you to get a BFP this month


----------



## miraclex2

HMB no I havnt but sounds very interesting as I do find it hard to relax at anytime..I'm    we get lots of bfp this month for everyone x


----------



## Tracyxx

Coles mammy said:


> I also have been doing ww and lost 10lb in 5 wks, I used every single point i was allocated  got to say i love my food xx


Thanks Colesmammy you have just reinforced what I'm thinking. I have been weighing & tracking everything I eat but somedays I would be so busy I would just be snacking on fruit all day so my points could be as low as 15-18. It wasnt until my weight loss slowed to 0.5lbs a week i realised something was wrong as i exercise for 1hr three days a week too so according to my leader i should have been losing at least 1lb a week. Do you use your weeklies? Funny enough I always do as we always eat out at the weekends so they quickly disappear it's just dailies Im not using. My weigh-in is on Thursday then I'm going to start eating every single point so watch this space.

10lbs in 5 wks is fantastic, well done!!

Tracyx


----------



## miraclex2

Yeah I use my weeklys I get weighed on a Saturday so we go out for a nice lunch then I will have a botle of wine on the Saurday night and maybe some ben and Jerrys ice cream to


----------



## kiteflyer

HMB thanks for the kind words it cheered me up   I hope your DP test went ok and you can get a good nights sleep  . My DP was suppose to go to the doctors today to arrange his test but his work put pay to that  . On the plus side he has decided to cut back on his smoking   not sure now long it will last though. Oh and I did the yoga dvd again this afternoon and fell asleep at the end   only for about 10 minutes but it must be relaxing me!

Coles mammy hello! and welcome. The dvd is called fertility for yoga we have been talking about it in the 2ww thread. If you have never done yoga it may not be for you, I hadn't done any for years but it is getting easier the more I do it.

Hi to everyone else I hope we get some BFP's this month


----------



## marie73

Hello ladies

Well it seems like ages since I have been on hear and there are loads of new ladies which is brilliant to see. I think this is going to be our month for a BFP    

Kiteflyer - how did you get your hubby to cut down on smoking - any tips please - mine is very relucant to quit or cut down.  

Coles mammy loving what you do after the weigh in, I used to do WW and would always have a piggy night after getting weighed. (after shedding the chiffon clothes that is!). Its really motivating to hear you girls talking about losing weight, I need to go back to WW but have been putting it off. I am not much over my target weight but being a midget (well 5"2 every pound counts on me!). Might give it a go and take the plunge.

Weenster - hope your getting lots of BMS in with your suprise peak - bet your hubby doesn't know what hit him!  

Tracy - goodluck eating all your points - I would have gladly taken some of you if I ever do get my bottom into action - never seem to have enough!  

Sweetcheeks - how you doing girlie? CM for me was always stringly the day before ov and then seemed to disappear a little at ov. 

Catkin - MrsS - EmmaS - you still with us? Hello to all the new ladies.

AFM - I started my first tablets for the ICSI today - finally   its seemed like an age getting hear - so excited to be getting going. Got to take HRT tablets till end of August and then start injections. Do you girls mind if I stay on this thread with you all whilst in my 2ww I know its not TTC naturally anymore but your such a fab group would still love your support.

Love to all and huge   for a BFP for us this month.
Marie xx
P.S. If any of you are in London - take care with all the riots - keep safe. (I'm in Doncaster and no looting as yet - although there is not that much here to loot    ) xx


----------



## kittykins

Hi Ladies

Mind if I join you?  

This is my third month with the CBFM - last month was a bit traumatic as our 5 month old daughter was to have open heart surgery in London (she has downs and had a hole in her heart) - the night before we were due to go it was cancelled due to them having 7 emergencies in and therefore there not being and ICU bed for her - the next day we got peak on the CBFM so I thought being at home instead of in London might have been for a reason - really thought it was going to be a BFP as also had some spotting (just like when I had my daughter and also when I had a mmc last year) - anyway, it wasn't and so here I am on day 6 of our third go!

Hope to get to know you all and looking forward to reading all the BFP's in a week or two!

x x x


----------



## miraclex2

Hi kittykins I am also new to this thread but have been made to feel more than welcome, this is my second month of trying naturally and I am on my 4th day x

Marie I'm not overweight either but have to diet at times to try and stay slim due to thyroid problems    I only have to look at sugary/fattening foods and I put a pound on lol. Yeyyy for starting the tablets for icsi      x

kiteflyer maybe the dvd wont be good for me as I have never done ypga before...I have some relaxation cds hidden somewhere I'm going to have a look for them tomorrow xx 

I have had a lovely day with ds and his cousins in the garden..dp is on nights so I have had a lovely long bath and I think an early night is in order I didnt sleep well at all last night. Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## mandimoo

Hi Everyone and welcome to some new ladies, (Coles mammy, kittykins, brummiemill), 

Tracyxx, so happy I've been able to help you, I've had so much support on this site it feels good to give a bit back

Kittykins, very sorry to hear about your daughters heart trouble, it must be a time of great worry for you.

Got my fingers crossed for everyone else trying for the BFP again this month!

AFM - My HCG saga is still ongoing.  Approx 9 days ago it had dropped to 25, and 2 days ago it had gone back up to 30.  Meanwhile I have been tracking BBT and I've had a definate thermal shift 13 days after the first day of a 3 day bleed.  I would swear I had a slight period, then ovulated 13 days later, if my HCG hadn't remained stubbornly elevated following this miscarriage.

On the up side, my clinic have done a U-turn and decided they will allow me to go for the IUI information session regardless of my current HCG status, and I think this means I don't have to panic about my 40th birthday looming any more.  I saw a different consultant this time and I really felt he considered my individual needs.  He is considering a laparoscopy to check my 1 tube and may do a scrape whilst Im under to clear any remaining tissue if we agree this is the way to proceed.

On the down side, I have also tested positive for Hughes Syndrome (sticky blood), which is a bit of a worry, not just for pregnancy but my health in general.  However I will need to be retested when my HCG finally goes to 0, as being pregnant can give a false positive for Hughes, and technically Im still pregnant.

On the other hand, I keep thinking I may not even have to go through all this anyway, because I've almost convinced myself that I've ovulated and caught pregnant and thats why the HCG has risen again.  

Anyone know how long after ovulation your temperature will start to fall again?  Or at what stage could it go tri-phasic?


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hi ladies I'm on my phone so can't do personals sorry. But I just wanted to say I just did another opk digital stick and I have a smiley face yay yay yay. When I did it at 3pm today it was negative so it's happened since then. So chuffed. Will do personals tomorrow. Nite nite xxx


----------



## HMB

Excellent news Sweetcheeks!!!   woohoo! Nice to hear some good news.

I love reading about all your stories, it is a big help to share experiences especially for moral.  

Kiteflyer, I started laughing when I read that you fell asleep. Maybe I should get my DP to do the yoga DVD?? . He is also quitting smoking (might be repeating myself, sorry ladies). The Doc gave him the gum which he says tastes awful and makes him sick.  

Go BFPs!! Sending out some positive vibes to you all. Or maybe acupuncture vibes? Heehee

Nite


----------



## weenster

Hi all,

It's great to see such a lively thread here - I can hardly keep up!

Sweetcheeks - hope you're making the most of your smiley face!  My monitor has went back from peak to high so we can be on teh 2ww together!

Mandimoo, I cant believe that you're still having to go through this!  It is a nightmare for you isn't it??  At least it sounds as though the hopsital are taking you seriously now, about time!!!  Praying that you get an answer (and hopefully a BFP answer!) soon - are they retesting your HCG?

Coles Mammy, Kittikins and HMB - welcome to the thread!  I've only been trying naturally for 3 months or so, after a miscarriage in April, and the girls on here have really helped me understand whats going on!

Marie, woo hoo!  Here's to a successful ICSI!!!  And of course you can stay here ....  

Kiteflyer, wow that yoga dvd sounds fab - i could do with that if it puts me to sleep!!!  Or maybe I could sit dh and ds in front of it and just chill out for a little bit!

Tracy, good luck with the rest of your 2ww, and with your ww!!  I did ww too after the birth of ds and lost just short of 3 stone.  That was on the old points system thugh, but I know my leader sometimes said my weight loss slowed if i didn't eat enough.  If that happened she gave me a tracker and asked me to bring it back the following week, and I always lost then as I was conscious about using all my points!!!  I did go back at the beginning of the year, just as propoints was starting as I was about half a stone over my target,but fell pregnant after a few weeks so stopped.  Hpwever since the miscarriage I've put on about a stone in comfort eating, after my holiday next week I think I may be back to shift the weight before christmas!

Hi to everyone else!

AFM I guess I'm officially on the 2ww!  Downside is that I go on holiday next Wed so looks like I;ll be finding out if it worked while I'm away - not sure if that's a good or ad thing!  In one way my mind will be off waiting for the witch, and there will be no peesticks about, but on the other side I dont want the witch to get in the way of me enjoying my holls!!!  Oh well, what will be will be!

Take care everyone,

Weenster x


----------



## catkin79

Morning my lovelies,

Wow, very little activity on here for days and then had 2 pages of updates to read! Welcome to the new ladies, we're a friendly bunch on here.  Look forward to getting to know you and your TTC stories.

Will catch up with personals asap

AFM, today is CD10, but I've tricked the monitor this month and told it that today is CD5.  Hopefully I won't need as many sticks this month!  Still charting BBT too, incase my timings are off and ovulate earlier this month.  Have increased clomid to 100mg this month - hoping to ovulate next week while DH and I are on annual leave.  After next week we're going to be apart for a while as DH will be living away for work for a while, so will only be able to BD at weekends - knowing my luck the eggie will pop out when there's 100 miles seperating us!

I've also done yoga on the Wii fit.  I've ordered Zumba for the Wii, think it's arrived and I just need to pick up from post office.  So that will keep me busy while DH is away during the week, and might help me shift a few pounds too!


----------



## HMB

Weenster, thank you for the warm welcome, this group is great  . Sorry to hear what happened to you this spring, I hope things turn around now for you  . I was supposed to get my period during hols next week too, but as my cycle is bizarro right now, who knows. I STILL haven't tested positive for ovulation and I'm on cd22 . I did both a pregnancy and ovulation test this morning, lol. Been getting a faint line on the ot for the past 3 days, hmmm. I did stimms and trigger in July. Didn't think there would be a lingering effect, but I guess it's a possibility. I read on one of the other threads/boards that HCG can do that. Who knows. My Doc is lounging about on hols somewhere. I'm not too worried, maybe the acupuncture chilled me out. It's got to be either 1/super slow cycle possibly affected by the stims protocol; 2/no ovulation this month; 3/I missed detecting ovulation and will get period v soon. Here's hoping I'll be on 2ww or AF in the next couple days!

Think I'll have a nice vin rouge this weekend  

Hi Catkin79--hang in there, weekends should be good, I'm sure he'll hurry home


----------



## Jacks girl

Wow its getting really busy on this thread which is great and there is a real buzz of support on here for each other. With all these positive vibes a BFP  should be on the cards soon. Woo hoo.

Update on me CD8 Doctor referred me to consultant for investigations after 2 years of TTC with no preg, got tests on 23rd August for bloods - presume that will be progesterone, STD as standard, LH and FSH? Got DH appointment today at his docs to order his sperm and blood tests. So feeling like we are on the right road and the rest is in the lap of the Gods as it were. Yesterday I found out my car had been broken into and my stereo nicked so it was bitter sweet. Oh well we rent and this is not the first time we have had our car broken into so DH said it was time to go househunting and find a better house to raise little ones in.

Weenster fingers crossed for you...the much loved and dreaded 2ww. Hope your hols will help keep hormones where you want them   surely being relaxed will help I hope?

Marie equally fingers crossed for you 

Sweetcheeks enjoy yourself and again 

Coles Mammy, Kittkins and HMB hallo fellow thread newbies  

HMB - puzzling eh? Don't our bodies play some rotten tricks on us. I am the same with OPKs sometimes  glad you are being positive about it all. Mmmm vin rouge at the weekend - a lady after my own heart   its my little vice now and then but am trying to be good with it even though being on holiday and meeting up with friends and family seems to place me before it now and then lol  

Kiteflyer - I am going to try the Yoga on the Wii later. God knows I could have done with it yesterday!!! Might also help me destress whilst looking for a new house lol. Especially if it helps me fall asleep!! 

Tracy sounds like you are doing really well with it all. I have lost almost 2 stone since Christmas - I would like to lose a little more but just taking what I have learned from Slimming World and WW and applying it to everyday life but basically just doing everything in moderation, as doc has told me not to try to lose any weight now until have seen the consultant and they say otherwise.   for the 2ww.

Well am off to phone the Estate Agent I spoke to yesterday. Was hoping to start some jobs on tidying the garden up a bit (we landscaped and have one or two bits to finish off) today for giving the house back in the next few months. Such a shame after all we have done to make this place are own for the last 2 years. Going to spend the rest of the summer hols now looking for a new home!!!

Have a lovely day and lots of positive vibes to you all    
Best wishes

L


----------



## miraclex2

Morning everyone
Just a quick check in I will do personals tonight when ds is in bed and dp is on nights...I'm only cd5 I have a feeling its going to be a long long month lol I'm trying not to think about it but its easier said than done    by the time af is due and I can test I will have drove myself   
Catch up properly tonight x x


----------



## kittykins

Hello everyone. 

Had such a lovely day - my sis's 42nd BD today and we went down to Felixstowe beach - it's also 3 yrs to the day that she brought home her boys (my gorgeous now 3yr old (obviously) twins - born via IUI.  It just doesn't seem possible!  They were 6 weeks early and so it was a very special day when they came home. 

Got to pee on a stick today - thought I was in for a cheaper month as the last two months have been on day 6 - now panicking I haven't set the monitor right for when I get up but even if I get up at 4am subconsciouslly I wee in a plastic cup and put it down the tap end of the bath in case I get 'asked' for a stick!!!!!!!!!!

Not sure if I made myself clear last night - my gorgeous daughter Freya has now had her open heart surgery and is doing brilliantly.  She was home just 5 days after the op and she has put on 1lb 2 1/2 ozs in 2 weeks and we are now starting baby rice - very messy but there have been several times when I have thought that I would never get to do this so not moaning at all. Strange to think she was in PICU 14 days ago and now has had her 2nd paddle in the sea as she was there again last Wednesday!

Brummie - GL with the house hunting. x 

Catkin - never thought about doing the yogo on the Wii - I have done yoga before so may give it a try - half my problem is Im so stressed out and the other half of my problem is Im so knackered!

Love to each and all of you. 

L
x


----------



## marie73

Hello all

Kittykins - wow you have been through the mill recently haven't you. Its brilliant news about your daughter, and must be a huge relief for you that she is now on the mend and putting weight on. Here's hoping your luck lasts longer and you get a BFP too!  

Coles Mammy - we have all been there - some of the girls on here have really long cycles so your in good company. Maybe we can help support you during the crazy moments? If no we can console you at the fact that you will never be going crazy on your own - there will always be one of us near you in our cycles whose just as bad!   

BrummieMill - good luck with the house hunting - its going to be lovely looking for a home that you can hopefully fill with children. I have my fingers crossed for you.  

HMB - hope you get some sign soon - hopefully of ov and then you will be into the 2ww. 

Catkin - my DH works away Mon - Fri and has done for the last year - he is about 3 to 4 hours away and its made ttc naturally especially when its 'operation egg' a ruddy nightmare. Although its funny - my body has managed to play the game nicely most months and its fallen on weekend (fri / sat / sun). It means you end up being more a one shot type thing than scatter gun approach - but you can always see how much BMS you can squeeze in on a weekend.   Seriously - its not as bad as you think and we have found ourselves in a routine - I must admit I do live for the weekends but the weeks pass quickly.

Weenster - hun I am wishing that AF does not come and spoil your holiday. I have everything crossed for you for good news whilst your away.   

mandimoo - what a   nightmare with your HCG. I really thought you had got them to get to the bottom of it. It sounds like your clinic are going to be ok though hope the IUI session goes well, when is it you are going? I hope you get some good news with the Hughes Syndrome and that its a false reading from the HCG.   for you.

Sweetcheeks - how you doing? Hope you have been getting lots of BMS in after your smiley face. Are you now on the 2ww. 

Tracy - how you doing - have you been eating all your points (remember I will always share a few with you  ). 

AFM - not much to tell other than still popping HRT pills till end of August when all the scans/ bloods and stuff starts. So excited but DH being very annoying - won't even talk about the ICSI - its so hard over phone - starting to wonder if he is having second thoughts which is silly as he is not one to hang back on saying what he thinks but just wish he showed more excitement / enthusiasm. Ah well - will have to save my excitment for you guys - sorry.  

Big hugs to all - here's hoping that we get a BFP or two this month.

Marie xx


----------



## HMB

Bonjour all!

Thanks Marie73. Sorry about your DH's lack of enthusiasm, but you can most def share it with us  

AFM, Tada, something finally happened. I had some spotting yesterday evening, brown blood. Now it seems red so I probs have AF. So starting anew, CD1! This means no AF during my vacation next week, yippee!!!!!!! There is always a bright side.

Brummie, kiteflyer and all interested in exercise & cycle, I am not going to run while I have AF  . Part of my "action plan",  . Yoga center is closed, so no yoga either, unless I get the DVD in the mail today.

My iphone was stolen in the spring and my parents just sent me one of their old ones. So today (besides working on my thesis), I am going to try to get the SIM card unblocked so I can use it. Please work   


Cheers,
Helen


----------



## marie73

Helen - love your positivity - well done, and most definately a bonus not having AF on holiday. Sit back enjoy and maybe a glass of vino collapso later before starting on your new cycle. Maybe you will ovulate on your holiday so lots of lovely BMS?

Marie xx


----------



## HMB

Thanks Marie73! It should indeed be fun not having AF while wearing bikini  
And took care of that vin rouge order tonight with DP! NOt going to be drinking much on hols, but probs at least a vin rouge again...hehehe.

Happy Thursday all


----------



## marie73

Happy Friday everyone! 

Am so chuffed - week one after hols done - feeling pretty good today as have a weekend off. On a more cautious note my best friend is due her baby this week (due date was monday) and will be getting induced on Friday next week if baby hadn't arrived. Its going to be a hard thing for me to go do and to be honest I have avoided her quite a bit during the pregnancy. So ashamed to say I was so jealous when she told me - they had only been trying 6 weeks! But I went to visit her before my hols and realised more than the jealousy I missed her. So have given myself a good talking too and am finding that the imending baby arrival is filled with a little less dread. To be honest I am very much looking forward to having a cuddle! Maybe its the HRT tablets - only 4 days in and they are making me happier, bizarre!

Have a good weekend ladies!
Marie xx


----------



## Jacks girl

Hi Girls   happy Friday  

Thanks for all your good wishes re: the house hunting. The one DH liked fell through but we are going to look at one just outside of the town we live in, in the middle of nowhere lol and its ideal. Only four houses in the hamlet so I said to DH would help being miles from work so can really come home and switch off meaning more of a chilled factor for TTC. Anyway enough about me lol x

Marie staying positive is a good tack.   for the success of HRT treatment in preparation for your treatment in the coming months. Are you taking vits and supplements and stuff like that too? Thanks for your kind words re: house hunting. I hope so 

Helen sorry to hear about appearence of the witch but at least as you say you can it out the way for hols. Hols = relaxation=happy hormones= optimal TTC conditions for your next cycle    

Mandimoo ditto with what Marie said about the bloods  for you it will all be alright 

Kittykins - glad to her that your DD is on the mend sounds as if she is doing really well. Good luck with POAS  I have got to start OPKing too. 

Coles mammy - I know what you mean am on CD10 today and its going to be a long month charting!!!! Hoping to distract myself with paperwork and planning for back to work in September. 

Weenster and Sweetcheeks      positive vibes to you both.

Have a great start to the weekend and lots of baby dust to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Love Laura xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## miraclex2

Hi ladies hope your all well

Brummiemill that house sounds ideal so peaceful..good luck with house hunting I think it is something we need to be thinking about in the very near future x

Marie yeyyy for the HRT tablets and them making you happier    

HMB have a fab holiday, lay back relax you deserve it x

Hello to everyone else I have to dash, taking C to my parents house as I am at work this afternoon, dp also fin work at 8pm this evening so looking forward to some time together at the min he is working permanent nights...chat soon x x


----------



## Tracyxx

Hi Girls,

Colesmammy i know how you feel my o/h has worked permanent nights for 20yrs but he has just changed jobs and is now working dayshift for the first time and it feels strange.  It has it's good and bad points as on dayshift it means he is here with us everynight (which has its good & bad points) but as he works 6 days a week it means i have to go to all my Dr's appointments on my own now where as when he worked nightshift he was always available to go with me.

Laura we are also househunting as our house is far too small although we are buying so its a little tougher as we have to sell before we can buy but I'm really scared to sell incase we don't find something we like.  Like you we like the idea of being away from everything but then we thought is this really fair on the kids being away from other children? but then we can't really face living in a busy estate either as we like our own space so its a tough decision   .

Marie i know how you feel re Jealousy as when i got my BFP with my son my SIL said she was going to start trying as she wanted us to have kids similar in age, and within a month she was pregnant.  Now we have decided to try again guess what? yes she is now thinking about it and it is making me really jealous as i know if she decides to start trying she will be pg within a few months so i would really love to be pg first as i really don't want there to be any jealousy or bad feelings between us but i think it's natural when you have been trying for so long and then friends and family fall pregnant at the drop of a hat.

HMB have a great time on your hols you are making me soooooooo jealous i can't wait to get away.  I'm definitely booking up somewhere nice for next year as when you live in Scotland you need to get away every now and again or you will never see any sun!!   .


Catkin how is your wii zumba?, have been toying with getting it myself as i love to swim but there are obviously times of the month when swimming is a hassle like TOTM   . 


Well AFM i am 10dpo and driving myself nuts, i promised myself that after the news that we are very unlikely to conceive naturally that i wouldn't over analyze every twinge but i just can't help it   .  Yesterday was 9dpo and my hopes were raised a little as i had a really sore shoulder, i know that sounds strange but that is how i found out i was pregnant with Kieran as i had really bad cramping & shoulder pain so had to go to A&E and they confirmed that i was pregnant and done tests to rule out it was ectopic which of course it wasn't but they couldn't explain the shoulder pain, they thought it was referred pain coming from something irritating the diaphragm which would make sense as i had the same pain after my laparoscopy so imagine how happy i was to have the same shoulder pain again   , but then today i woke up and it was totally gone so i think i must have just lay on a nerve the night before.  I am feeling nauseous today but looking back at my old diaries it is common for me on 10dpo i think it must be connected to the drop in progesterone that happens when the egg fails to implant and a/f is on the way, but a/f isn't due for nother 4 days so I'm just trying to stay positive until the witch shows.

Tracyx


----------



## Tracyxx

Me again......

Well I was spot on about the nausea being my progesterone dropping as no sooner had I posted about it but my usual 10dpo spotting started signalling a/f is on her way, oh well at least I can have a little drink and enjoy the weekend now  

Good luck to everyone else this month, let's see some BFP's


----------



## marie73

Tracy

I so hope its no AF but just wanted to send you a big                

Got my fingers crossed for you that its not the case...
Marie xx


----------



## miraclex2

Tracy I'm also hoping its not AF   

Marie its mad how we analyze everything isnt it and drive ourselfs absolutly   

I'm just about to bath C, dp has asked me to keep him up until he gets in from work at 8 so he can read him his bedtime story.

Well I have promised dp I wont buy any opks for a few months and just see if nature will take its course lol, but I did use a fertility predictor on the net which shows i can ovulate any time from Wednesday coming until the following Monday this is based on a 28 day cycle...so I'm sure dp will be very happy but with him working nights its just finding the time to bms with a toddler in the house   

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend x x


----------



## kiteflyer

Wow it has been busy on here over the past few days!

Marie I haven't asked my dp to stop smoking he has chosen to do it. I know if I had asked him it was unlikely he would be doing it   so I think that is the key. He has had one pack since Tuesday and has only just finished it, he has been smoking some electronic ciggie thing, I'm not sure what it is! Anyway he smells better  . I hope your treatment goes well and keep us posted  

Welcome kittykins   I'm glad your daughter it doing well after her op it must have been a stressful time. Anyway fingers crossed you are relaxed and will now get your bfp  

Coles mammy when I first did yoga I went to classes but I stopped when I damaged my ankle and couldn't even walk for 6 weeks! I would recommend a class if you have never done it before as the instructor will make sure you are getting the positions correct. I hope you manage to find time for plenty of bms  

Mandimoo I'm sorry you seem to just be getting more bad news at the moment but at least the news about the treatment is positive. Although I hope you get your naturally BFP before then  

Catkin how is Zumba on the Wii? I was thinking about getting it? But at the moment I'm loving the yoga it's making me more relaxed and I'm sleeping better  . I hope you get to be with your dp around ovulation. My dp is a lorry driver and is sometimes on nights out, if he is close by I have driven out to him in the past his company wouldn't be happy if they knew that!

Helen did you get the dvd? I hope you have a great holiday  

Tracy I hope it is not your AF   we need a BFP on here!

I know I have missed lots of you out I just can't keep up! I must check more often   To all of you on the 2ww good luck   . And to all of you awaiting ovulation I hope you find time for plenty of bms  

Afm I am on CD8 and expect to ovulate sometime around Thursday. I don't really have anything to report just that I am feeling much more relaxed. The dp got round to going to his gp and has to wait for an appointment for his sperm test, hopefully it will not take long! He has only took 2 vitamins in a week   which I am not impressed about but I guess 2 is better than none   and as he is cutting back on his smoking I can not complain too much!

Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## Jacks girl

Hi girls

Thanks Tracy and Coles Mammy cannot wait for house viewing tomorrow.   we can get it if DH likes it as much as I do from all the photos. Luckily we tend to visit family quite alot - where we live now is in the middle of an estate and two mins from everyone and we always end up going to see everyone else lol. I am just looking forward to the prospect of getting snowed in which is every teacher's dream in the winter months and its snowing. The amount of times I have lived in town and attempted to make my way in dangerously skidding all over the place with a small child in the back of the car. MIL asked what would I do in the event of snow being forecast to which I replied make sure I have enough logs for the log burner, toiletries and groceries and sit it out in the warm!!! Bit different tho if your preggers and need to get to a medical facility I guess  

Kiteflyer glad to hear all is going well with DP cutting back on the ciggies - fingers crossed it all pays off. We are waiting for referral to go through to our local hospital so he can have his sperm count. With my DH its the amount of crap he eats and empty calories he consumes that causes me concern! 

Tracy would be nice if its just spotting pre   and not AF - our bodies done have put us through the mill don't they 

Colesmammy I know what you mean when my OV has traditionally fallen is when DH is on evenings/nights. He is on days next week and the early mornings always wipe him out.  It seems like I canny win lol 

AFM on CD 11 tomorrow and not a whiff of optimal OV conditions. Could swear I had OV twinges earlier but may be imagining it lol. Got a   neg OPK earlier - too early I know for a positive result temp still low which Zita West suggests could be a problem with thyroid function, which would explain ALOT! Oh well will find out at bloods in a week or so.

Lots of love, baby dust and best wishes to you all xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kiteflyer

Hi brummiemill enjoy house hunting i hope you can find somewhere you will both be happy. My temperature stays low, about 36.20 or there abouts until I ov normally around cd 14 then goes up. It shouldn't go up until after ov. Is yours a really low temperature? I think mine are on a low side of normal from what I have read but the doctor tested my thyroid and didn't say there was a problem.


----------



## HMB

Hi all,

Thanks, I am indeed looking forward to our 5 day break--we leave on Wednesday, so I am still here. I am looking forward to it though   . It's always good for the soul to have a change of scenery so i hope all of you are doing that for a couple days this summer or in the fall. 

Kiteflyer, I still haven't gotten the dvd in the mail which is a slight bummer since it would be ideal to try it now, while AF is here. Bummer, bummer.

All this house hunting does sound great. We hope to move apartments also in the fall. Time for a bigger place. So keep us posted Brummiemill & Tracey (is someone else house hunting too?).

Tracey, must be lovely in Scotland, I have never been. My DP promised to take me there someday on a trip. 

Coles mammy, your DP doesn't want you to do ovulation tests? Do you get too anxious? Usually it's just a couple days, 5 tops...I just do them early in the morning when I wake up. I can't be bothered to try to keep from drinking water and/not peeing for 2+ hours in the middle of the day  . Then just put on  lingerie or a sexy dress, when you get the signal. 

AFM, think there is not much to report, it's cd2 and I'm just trying to eat iron-rich foods, take the good vitamins, drink fennel tea. Should be a gorgeous day Saturday, so looking forward to the park or something.

Cheers,


----------



## miraclex2

HMB When i went through my tx in the past it was with my ex partner (we were unexplained) although a lap showed that my tubes were not totally clear, I ended up on anti depressants and very very low, I had 2 m/c. My ex left me and 2 weeks later I recieved a letter to start our first round of IVF, to say I was devestated was an understatement.

Anyway to cut a very long story short I met my current dp a year later, well actually didnt meet him as we had known each other years    I didnt think to use contraception as I honestly didnt think I would fall pregnant, lo and behold 4 montha after getting together I fell preg again to m/c at 11 wks, so I had a chat with dp and basically told him if he wanted to be with me it would be without children as I couldnt face anymore m/c and heartbreak, little did I know I was actually pregnant again with ds.

So here we are wanting another baby dp doesnt see the point in using opks as it has happened twice before naturally, he just thinks it will stress me out (and he is probably right). My dp hasnt been through the IF rollercoaster so he cant really understand how worrying it can be and the need for us to get as much help as possible ie opks.
Sorry to tell you all my long and boring story   
Hope everyone is well and looking forward to a nice weekend x x


----------



## kittykins

Too late for too many personals as I have been out!!!!!!!!!!!

First time leaving DD - only managed 3 hrs and was poking DH under table telling him I needed to leave and go home - course,  little *£*$*$*£ was sat on my sister's sofa laughing at her older cousins (the terrible twins) - still, I like to think she missed her Mummy and it was not just the other way around!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Sis did say she had cried earlier with 'proper tears' so was nice to pick her up and take her home - first night in her own bedroom too!

Coles Mammy - just read your post and wanted to send you a   - GL with your 'trying for number 2' certainly not a boring story - quite an eye opener that 'stranger things can happen'!  Gives me hope that we might fall naturally.

Freya is doing so well after her operation - less than 2 weeks and she has paddled in the sea twice - not sure what she really thinks of it at the mo!

Love to everyone - I will try to get on tomorrow night to do personals. 

L
x


----------



## HMB

Coles Mammy, that is such a sad story, or bittersweet story I should say since there is a happy ending.  ...It's true that getting obsessed does not help for getting pregnant or with a relationship. So if the ov tests get you wound up and your DH is protecting you from that, you just need to have lots of fun and frequent fun in the sack  

My DP has not kicked the smoking  . He has been going out for v early morning walks to smoke. Today he did that, then went again with the nicorelle gum. I guess that's progress.  

I'm not sure, but I am guessing no one in our group/thread is near the end of a 2WW, so I guess we won't have any news of BFP for a week. Let's hope soon !


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hnb. I'm about 4dpo today so a while for me to go yet. Hope we hear of some bfp's on here soon to keep us all going  xxx


----------



## Tracyxx

Morning Girls,

I am 12dpo but as I had my usual pre-AF spotting at 10dpo I'm not holding out much hope, I caved in and decided to test this morning only to discover I had forgot to buy more tests after i ran out last month  , but I had read you could use OPK's so I tried both a CBFM test stick and a clearblue smiley face OPK which where both totally NEG, but a/f isn't due till Tuesday so as they say "It's not over till the fat lady sings!!" or in our case until the witch shows up!!.

Tracyx


----------



## HMB

Go Tracey go!!!!    

PS can't BELIEVE how early I am up this morning. DP is an early riser, but I am a night owl.... . I think we will go to the Medieval Museum today an watch a sword fight demo.


----------



## kiteflyer

Morning Ladies!

Well I went to a wedding reception last night and seemed to be surrounded with pregnant women! one even had a baby   it makes me sad to think some women can get pregnant at a drop of a hat and others just can't. Anyway it was a good night. I'm just coming up to my "fertile period" but this time instead of trying to dtd every day I have said lets just do it every other day maybe that will work better for us  . Also the dp mum is not improving and is still in hospital so I'm hoping it will take some pressure off the dp  

HMB have you got the dvd yet? Mine took well over a week to arrive so maybe it's a dvd they have to get in from somewhere? Where are you gping on your break? You might have said but I can't remember  

Tracy I still have everything crossed for you  

Sweetcheeks I hope you are lucky too we need some BFP's for sure  

Hello to everyone else


----------



## Jacks girl

Morning all!!!

Kiteflyer its always the way! In one weekend I had three friends tell me they had a fell pregnant. Two are in their early twenties so it took them 6 months max but the best one was my friend who is the same age of me bar a few months who has had endless problems conceiving so for me it was a bitter sweet weekend, I must admit I did  endlessly. I felt crap that I felt that but also    that it was never me. I am doing the same as you every other day hoping that will be a more successful pattern. Sorry to hear about your DP's mum in hospital. 

Last night was a bit of a pain - had a night of buttering up DH for a bit of BMS planned and then his best friend rang up to go on a bike ride. So DH changed our plans of visiting MIL and then coming back home for an early one! Was a bit miffed   but I don't resent him having his chillaxing time but men seem to pick their blooming moments. Felt awful that I felt that way but the other factor is that DH's best friend's wife is one of the three friends that is pregnant. Have had to give myself a shake today as was bordering on becoming a   I can only put it down to hormones and a bit of the green eyed monster lol!

Tracy fingers crossed for you lovely    

Sweetcheeks - good luck with the 2ww   

Colesmammy - wow you have been through alot in your journey. My first TTC with my current DH caused us problems so this is our second go at it. I have ordered OPKs, Zita West's book and I am so conscious of the fact I could get stressed out so your advice about keeping it real as it were is excellent advice for anyone TTC. I should have sat and read through it again last night when I was getting all miffy about DH changing his plans. Fingers crossed   it will occur again for you naturally and be a mega sticky bean with lots of    

Kittykins, DD seems to be making good progress after her op which is excellent news  

If I have missed anyone out am sorry in advance and hope you are having a nice weekend.

AFM house viewing went well - there are two nice families either side and the one neighbour is a registered childminder - my ears pricked up at that!!! I liked the house but DH was a bit concerned some of the rooms are a tad smaller than ours and the back garden is all decked and I think he wanted grass but when you have fields either side....  Needless to say he was quite neg to start with but once he had weighed up the pros and cons he was quite keen to apply for it. However its always an outlay to start with and the middle of the month is never the best time to start trying to find pots of gold! My dad moves in a few weeks and on completion of the house - he has promised me a share of the money he has made from it. The survey was done a week ago so just waiting for it to complete and money to change hands so its all a bit  

On CD 12 today and only one lot of BMS so far, no   on the OPK but some twinges in the OV area and things aren't as they usually are condition wise so will see what happens. Hope this won't be an annovulatory cycle   tsk tsk I am being negative!!!! Going to go and do some yoga on the Wii and make a cup of decaff tea. 

Have a good day ladies  

love to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Brummiehill. Thankyou. If your having ov pains I'm sure you'll get a positive in the nest couple of days. Fingers crossed xx

Kiteflyer. Thanks. That's what we've done this month. Bms every other night. It's hard to know which days are best isn't it. Good luck xx

Tracey. Sorry to hear that   how can you tell from a pee ov stick if your pregnant or not? x

I've heard pineapple juice is good for implantation. Anyone else heard of that? xx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Your ticker has not worked hunni. Well done to your other half looking up ovulation  x


----------



## Jacks girl

Thanks sweetcheeks think I have solved it with the ticker so here goes. My other post has disappeared 
Have a super day hun and good luck with  

xxxxxx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Not sure where your other post has gone. That really confused me just. Glad you got your ticker working xx


----------



## HMB

Stay positive BrummieMill   Same for Tracey, you all are close. You need Kiteflyer's yoga dvd  

Kiteflyer, you are going to laugh. I looked up what was going on with the DVD--it's coming from SCOTLAND. Seriously.  . Monday is a holiday here, so I guess I have 50-50 chance of getting before taking off on Wednesday. Think I'll go to a yoga class this week. We are going south to Nîmes, it is a v old French town with a Roman arena (for bullfights now). It's in the Languedoc region and v near beaches and lots of charming towns  . 

Also, I think every other day is a brilliant idea--my Doc suggested it (actually the fertility one and the generalist). It's less pressure on the man AND it's actual good for the sperm in most cases. He will be more frisky after waiting 2 days too  

Oh dear ladies, you have been surrounded by babies and pregnant ladies (I'm rhyming again)! We should think of it as good luck, like a rabbit foot. Being in their vicinity will make it happen to you/all of us    

Lots of   to all of you,

Helen


----------



## HMB

Sweetcheeks: forgot to say something about your pineapple question. Actually, I read (and put into my "action plan" heehee) that pineapple is very helpful and to eat it especially during phase 4 of your cycle/2ww. I read about it in the Making Babies book (co-authored by a fertility Doc and an acupunturist/chinese med specialist). Books says it does indeed help implantation. I thought it was a lovely thing. Nice treat. After one ovulates, go buy a pineapple and enjoy it  ..... Ok it's also pretty funny


----------



## Tracyxx

Hi Girls,

Thanks for all the good luck wishes but all my "symptoms" seem to be gone now so just waiting on AF now, I just bought some new HPT's so sods law says she's not far away!! lol.  I don't plan on using them unless AF is ever late but like to have them in anyway and ASDA had packs of 2 clearblue (4 day early tests) for £5 so I grabbed some.

Sweetcheeks HCG & LH are so similar that you can use an OPK as a pregnancy test when a/f is due and you will get a positive result if your pregnant, but it has to be a strong positive not just a faint line.

Brummiemill I am so glad you liked the house I can't wait to start looking   although I am with your d/h all decking would kind of put me off too as i like grass.  With 2 kids already and hopefully a third to come in the future bedrooms are my main priority, our next house must have a minimum of 3 or 4 bedrooms as if we end up with 3 kids varying in age from 0 to 18 there is too big of an age gap for them to share unless of course our next one was another boy then of course he could share with Kieran, but again that would only work if we got a BFP in the next year or so as Kieran is almost 2 now  .

We are going to try and have BMS every 2nd night next cycle too as we always aim for everynight around ov but it never happens as things always creep up then it becomes a chore trying to fit it in  

Tracyx


----------



## kiteflyer

Tracy well I never knew you could use OPK's to see if you are pregnant   not that I have any in I am just charting for now as my cycle is regular and I got a good progesterone result last cycle, a clear thermal shift but no positive OPK! I do have a HPT in the house not that the dp knows, he said he would wait until a week after AF was due   is he mad!!!!

Brummiemill glad the house viewing went well but I too would be put off by the decking I really don't like it!

Helen Nîmes sounds lovely I hope you have a great time. I love France but last time I went I was camping and it was wet and windy every night! One of the poles broke in the tent in the end!


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hnb. Thanks I'm glad it's right cuz I've been having pineapple juice yesterday and today. When you say phase 4, when exactly is that? Upto 10dpo? xx


----------



## HMB

Sweetcheeks, am answering from iPhone so apologize if it's got booboo's & is short. Phase 4 lasts until the end of the cycle. It's lutean/implantaion. Got the definitions from Dr Sami in his book Making Babies. I can write a clear short list of the phases later from computer . It is an easy way to look at things. Xxoo


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

That will be brill. Thankyou for letting me know. I will carry on with my pineapple this week then  xx


----------



## HMB

Ok, on the computer now, sorry about that earlier Sweetcheeks.

I'll just give the 4 phases briefly. In the book, they use the phases also to describe when to do exercise and what foods/vitamins are particularly important at each phase, and why.

Phase 1: Menstruation. So those 3-7 days that you have AF

Phase 2: Pre-ovulation. Starts right after menstruation and lasts until ovulation. 

Phase 3: Ovulation. Very short phase! Approx "within 24 hours of your LH surge", egg remains for 12-24 hours. (Personally, I estimate 1-2 days from the time the ovulation test is positive)

Phase 4: Potential Implantation. Or what FF calls 2ww. Starts immediately following ovulation and lasts until the end of your cycle (pregnancy or AF)

Cheers,
Helen


----------



## Jacks girl

Hi folks

Hope you all had a nice weekend. Well that's officially my 'holiday' over as DH as gone back to work and I am going to be doing paperwork and planning for Autumn term for the next two weeks solid as the final week of hols, I intend to be in and out of school sorting out the department resources and planning..oh and all the Lit planning for the whole of school lol!!! That and making sure DS does lots of activities before he goes back so am going to take a look at the local council info site for the summer hols activities. Anyway enough about me lol. 

HMB  that is really good info, it makes sense that it is broken down that way. I will be purchasing a pineapple in a few days. On the superfoods front I read up on Hummus or Homous (however you want to spell it) last night and apparently it is an excellent source of Folic and Vit B for anyone TTC. I only thought to look it up because I realised it had to be used up last night!

Enjoy France HMB  x if the weather out there is anything like it is near me today - I am sure you will have a marvellous time!

Hey Tracy  - know what you mean about trying to ensure BMS does not become a chore! I have mapped out in my head when am going to try and BMS with DH but not looking forward to having to negotiate his groucho mundoness as he is on his most hated shifts = early mornings. But I suppose its better than when he work evening/nights and I have to wake up at 2am or get him to not do overtime lol!!! But yeah with a toddler it can be a bit of a game. 

Kiteflyer know what you mean about the temptation to POAS - my OH can be the   with testing lol. 

Sweetcheeks - that's two for pineapple then lol  

Colesmammy, Kittykins and to I have missed - hope you had a good weekend and speak to you soon

Love and baby dust to all

Laura xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kiteflyer

Hi girls! Just a quickie to let you know I just eat brazil nuts as they have selenium in the same as pineapple but in a higher concentration and that is meant to make the lining thicker and help implantation. I think my lining  is getting a bit thicker since I started as I have been having more clots during my AF than before (sorry TMI)  but that might not be a way to judge lol  . There seems to be lots of stories about pineapple being good for implantation but also to help bring on labour or a miscarriage   so I think I will steer clear of that one just incase!

Back to work now   which isn't too bad but having to listen to local radio repeating itself over and over again I'm dreading!  . Think it will be yoga time when I get home to de-stress!


----------



## HMB

I also read I think in the Zita West book that brazil nuts are good, just small quantity/day or something. Also heard that from others on FF  

There is a link to a post of one of the FF ladies who had a whole list of supplements and foods to take and eat. Interesting reading. I'll see if I can find it again. 

I went running, now to the park. It's a holiday in France. Hopefully a pilates or yoga class tomorrow. Yoga video still in the mail somewhere between Scotland and Paris. C'est la vie!!!


----------



## BabyBerry

*dips in toe*

Hello ladies... I've not been in here before but hope you don't mind me parking my bottom in beside you all.  

I'm on day 11 of my cycle and my donor is here for a month so I'm making good use of him.  I've been using the app on my iPhone called iPeriod to log stuff... it's really cool in a proper geeky way!  I used the CBFM since February and other than the first month I haven't ovulated according to that.  I stopped using it last month, cause I was peeing on sticks and never getting any more than a high level sign.  I will maybe pick it up again this month if I don't get lucky and see what the doc says after my other blood test.  

I had a blood test on day 21 (although with a 26 day cycle on average I figured I should be going on day 19 to be tested so that's the plan next week), the first test came back borderline at 22.5 and I'm not entirely sure how bad that is... apparently it should be 30+ to be okay?  Hopefully I'll get a better result from the day 19 test and feel a bit more positive about it.  

Anyway... it's nice to find somewhere to hang out where I don't feel like I'm worrying unnecessarily and where I can talk about stuff with people who know how I'm feeling.  Really happy to have found you all.


----------



## weenster

HI all,

Welcome Babyberry, everyone'll welcome you with open arms on here .... the thread is really moving along fast at the moment!

Hi to everyone else, not really got time for full personals, but will catch up properly tomorrow!

AFM, i'm about 7 dpo (or 7 days past 2nd peak so think that's where I am) and tbh not had much time to think about the 2ww.  We go on holiday on Wed so between getting the case packed for me and ds, I'm also organising my dh who seems to think he can just turn up at the airport and everything will be there!  However, I'm expecing that af will make an appearance (or hopefully not!) while we're away, so hope if she does show up it's a nice light quick one!

Will catch up properly before I go!

Weenster x


----------



## miraclex2

Hello my lovelies
Hope everyoneis well..just had a little read through will hopefully get back on later this evening to do personals..I am ever so tired had my niece and nephew today as SILs dad has been taken into hospital, he has cancer so she needs to be with him and my brother was at work...gonna bath lil man hopefully be back soon x x

Hello and welcome to babyberry    x


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hi ladies 

Brazil nuts and pineapple it is then. I had pineapple today but it was out of a tin but surely it works the same. I'm feeling really low today and driving myself insane during this 2ww  because I had a small amount of pink cm yesterday when I checked internally, I've been checking internally constantly! And had nothing since so I'm thinking it's not happened again this month. Having slight twinges about 2inches below my belly button then 2inches left and right. My temp has gone below coverline today and yesterday so that's frustrated. Why can't my body be normal. Sorry for me post xx


----------



## Loulou32

Hello Lovely Ladies... I wonder if I can join your thread as well?   

I had a failed 2nd attempt at IVF in July, so we are now back to trying the good old fashioned way before I have a laparoscopy in October/November to see what's going on insdie there  

Would be lovely to chat away to some cycle buddies ttc...  

Lou.x


----------



## miraclex2

Hi loulou welcome to the thread x x

Well looks like I will be ovulating anytime between tomorrow and Saturday, no obvious signs yet...so starting this Saturday I will be on 2ww eeek.

Sweetcheeks we all have a me post every now and then      for you hunny and praying u get a bfp this motnh x x

How is everyone else this evening? x


----------



## Loulou32

Hiya Coles Mammy    Thanks for the welcome  

Good Luck, and hopefully you will ovulate soon.  

Looks like I ovulated on Monday, but have been having the worst ovulation pains ever.  I'm hoping it's just my bodies reaction after being
on Progynova for 6 weeks.  

Here's lots of Babydust for everyone trying to get a nice bfp this month.  

Lou.x


----------



## HMB

Hiya Weenster, Coles mammy, Sweetcheeks, Brummiemill, kiteflyer and Tracey (did I forget anyone?). Sounds like we will be having some 2ww action here for the next few days--   crossing my fingers.

Welcome Loulou and Babyberry!

Sorry you were feeling low sweetcheeks. I was getting a bit jittery, but totally mellowed out after going to a pilates class. Can you do something to distract yourself?

Kiteflyer, your camping experience in France does sound terrible! Oh my! I will be staying in a hotel with A/C....The forecast is for sun and hot temps, around 30°C. I will def go swimming!!

Cheers xo
H


----------



## Jacks girl

Hallo all 

I hope you are all ok? 

HMB that sounds like a lot of fun   I love my swimming especially when its that hot. I once spent most of the day in 36c heat in my Grandfather's pool in Spain with my Nan because it was simply too hot to sit on the veranda. My Nan even had her book and glass of vino tinto on the edge of the pool so she didn't have to go far!!! AFM I was just ha[[ily doing lengths of the pool to my heart's content. I certainly slept well that night haha! I am planning on replacing some more of my gym time with a bit more swimming! 

LouLou   the OV pains can really set you off thinking can't they? I must have googled OV pains three or four times the other day because I had questions about time till egg released etc. I think it is because we worry as Zita West says about catching the egg in time etc. Fingers     crossed for you.

Sweetcheeks sorry to hear you are hearing so down huni. If its any consulation my digi thermometer is telling me all sorts of weird stories, it even says my son and dp have low temps so my MIL reckons ditch the thermometer and go with what my body is telling me, at least until i have had my day 21 bloods done this month. However, your early symptoms sound ok compared to some of the good 2ww symptoms have seen on other websites. I agree with HMB distraction is best as hard as it is   Lots of      to you  

Coles Mammy how are you monitoring/predicting your OV hun? I am just going on natural body signs now as the OPKs and Digi thermo was driving me mad and not helping with my chilling policy lol. Looks like we will be on 2ww together from Saturday!!!!

Weenster that sounds familiar. My DH is the same on holiday - then moans if you forget anything for them haha! Hope you have a fab time on holiday   7dpo so only another week till POAS         

Babyberry welcome to the thread. 

Kiteflyer - ooo Brazil nuts. I may have to have a little looksies in Tesco lately when I go for the Clover. How are you getting on with back to work? How is it going with the Yoga?

Tracy - how you feeling lovely? Lots of     to you  

Well AFM I had OV pains the other day which you prob saw, bit concerned about the timing of BMS but then are we not always? Gave DH 'a day off' yesterday lol. Gave up with OPKs the other day - I like my fluids too much and of course we all know what that does lol plus I was starting to drive myself   so MIL just said the word 'cortisol' and when I told her about temping she frowned and went 'Go with your body at least until your tests have been done'. Common sense I suppose and as DH is one of 5, I trust her advice lol. Had ache in my left shoulder (same side as OV pains) so like a numpty I googled it and scared myself for about half an hour but the most encouraging report is it somethings to do with oestrogen rising and as oestrogen supports reproduction and regulates hormones - I can only suppose this is a good thing?  

Oh well am off to make a cup of decaff Tetley which isn't too bad it just hasn't got the same kick. By now I would usually be on my 2nd coffee of the day which I quite miss. I am down to one coffee a day, decaff tea the rest of the day. Then I have to decide between tackling lesson planning or sorting our dreaded downstairs cupboard in preparation for if we do decide to upsticks and move. Oh the joys!

An hour of lesson planning may win lol!

baby dust to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## miraclex2

Brummiemill I'm just going with the signs of my body to..I did google to find our what my fertile days should be on a 28 day cycle and it came back with from today until Monday so gonna try and get as much bms in as possible    ohhh so we will be cycling together hopefully keep each other sane   

Good morning to everyone else hope you all have a lovely day x


----------



## kiteflyer

Welcome babyberry! I can't really help you with your progesterone result but I think it should be 30 or over. Did you have it done on day 21 or 7 days after ovulation? The sperm donor thing sounds cool but I don't think I could do it as I really don't want to bring a child up alone. Good luck  

Weenster and HMB have a great holiday!  

Sweetcheeks I'm sorry to hear your news. Has your temp gone back up? Maybe it was an implantation dip  

Welcome loulou32 I hope you get a natural BFP soon  

Brummiemill charting really isn't a hassle once you get in to the routine. You will not know when you are about to ovulate but you will find out if you have ovulated. And after a few cycles you should see a pattern. It only takes a minute every morning before you have even got out of bed! My DP said I would start charting and I said no but I have learnt so much about what is happening with my own body I wish I had done it years ago  . If you do start make sure you get a proper BBT thermometer you can get them cheap off the internet, I went for a really cheap one but have realised I should have got one which lights up and keeps the last temperature taken as I don't always write it down straight away  

Hello to everyone else hope your all well


----------



## Tracyxx

Hi Girls,

Sorry I don't have any time for personals but I just wanted to let you know that the witch showed up right on schedule on Tuesday so I'm out this month  .

I am having my HSG done next month which means I have to skip ttc next month so it will be Oct now before we can ttc again  , but at least after the HSG we will know better where we stand.

I hope you all have better luck this month we are due some BFP's


----------



## Jacks girl

Awwww Tracy hun   sorry to hear that  to you. Its a shame you won't be able to TTC till october but at least as you say you will know better what is going on. Thinking of you  

Kiteflyer I think you are right a proper BBT thermo is the way to go so have ordered on which comes with a free already printed set of charts which I can keep in my bedside drawer for recording my temps. 

Well two posts for me today - decided to come on and have a mooch because DH has gone for a lie down. I am obviously wearing him out lately either that or its work   think its prob the 5am starts. Right time to think about what to do for tea and DS is off to his fathers for a few days so he leaves for there in a short while. 
Best get cracking, baby dust and       to all 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Tracey. So sorry Hun xx

Kiteflyer. No my temp is still below. 3 days in a row now at the same temp. It's higher at bedtime thou xx

Brumiehill. I agree I think the temp stresses us out more and agree with your mil. It will probably less stressful if we didn't temp, use opks etc etc. I'd definitely go with your body Hun xxx

I was hoping to get some advice please. I'm 7dpo today and woke up to severe dizziness/light headiness and had to call in sick at work. Its got slightly better but I've been in bed most of the day or lying on the sofa but when I stand I still feel dizzy. I have nothing else like pains or cramps and I'm eating ok. Is this an early sign of pregnancy or could I picked up a bug? Tried to get into doctors but was fully booked and doctor could only call me if it was life threatening!!! Any advice would be much appreciated xx


----------



## Jacks girl

Sweetcheeks dizziness is a 2ww symptom, your body is telling you to rest...so rest and       to you xxxx


----------



## Tracyxx

Hi Girls,

Well it looks like I'll be hanging around for another month as I phoned up to book my HSG today and they have no appointments left for this month so I have to wait till next cycle now, so fingers crossed September is lucky for us all  .

Tracyx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Brummiemill. My dizziness has gone now. I had it yesterday but not as bad. Today I've woke up fine but I've had no cramps or nothing do I'm thinking my dizziness was a little bug. I'm 9dpo today so not long to wait and I'm not getting my hopes up either!  how are you doing? xxx


----------



## Jacks girl

Hiya sweetcheeks - me BBT temp is up but not dramatically, I seem to be wavering around 36.3 C which is warm for me...starting to think they may pick up an underactive thyroid as I am always around 35 C in the first half of my cycle   so will see what happens after my bloods which are being taken on Tuesday. I know I said I wouldn't let temping worry me but surely I can't achieve pregnancy being that cool lol. I am just going to keep an eye on it but I think bloods may reveal alot about what is going on with my bod.

Still taking the agnus castus, vit b complex, multivits although have switched to the A-Z from the multivits with iron from the first half of my cycle as Zita West said if we are to catch the second hald of the cycle can be supplemented with Vits A, C and Zinc. Iron is needed first half of the cycle but can inhibit zinc the second half. So am on the OJ and sunflower seeds not that I have much hope for this cycle lol. I don't know officially if I did ovulate as I could not find the sticks when I moved the spare room round so just gone on OV pains and quality of CM.

Not getting my hopes up (for myself) either huni   xxxxxx


----------



## kiteflyer

Hi Brummiemill you can tell a lot of what is happening with your body charting and your temperatures seem low to me. The average range is 36.10 to 36.39 before ovulation and 36.44 to 37c after ovulation and your right low temperatures can indicate low thyroid function. So make sure you mention it to your doctor as sometimes they are not very good at giving you the whole picture  

Sweetcheeks I still have my fingers crossed for you  . I take my temperature at bedtime when I'm in my 2ww mad aren't we!!  

Tracy I'm sorry you couldn't get an appointment  . I hope you get one next month or even better you get lucky!  

Afm my temperature increased today and my cm has gone back to creamy from being watery, I did have a bit of egg white. So I am guessing that I'm DPO1 now  . I'm hoping this is my month  

Hello to everyone else


----------



## miraclex2

hi ladies 

Kiteflyer looks like we will be on 2ww together my AF will be due 2 weeks tomorrow 3rd Sept    for both of us, hopefully we can keep each other sane    if it doesnt work this month for me I'm gonna start doing temp next month, so might need to call upon you for some advice if thats ok xx

Sweetcheeks when are you due to test hun? x x

Brummiemill I suffer with thyroid probs I had mine removed a few years ago, thankfully it seems to be pretty stable at the minute fingers crossed for you    x

Tracy hope you manage to get an apt for next month or as kiteflyer said you just might get lucky this month    xxxx

I did a fertility predictor test on the net and it said I should have been ovulating anytime from Wednesday to Monday...we managed to get some bms in on Wendesday afternoon, but due to dps stupid shift pattern and having a toddler we didnt manage any at all yesterday or this morning   ...he finishes work at 8pm tonight so gonna grab him as soon as he walks through the door (sorry tmi) then hopefully again in morning...and thats me on 2ww but not holding up much hope as have had ovulation twinges late last night and this morning. 

Big hello to everyone else hope your all well x x


----------



## Jacks girl

Well after worryng myself about my temps and alot of research I have found that taking my temp orally and having a BBT of above 35.8 is indeed normal in the follicular phase and as my temps are now around the 36.3 mark things are looking up somewhat but after sitting down and talking it all through with MIL she said I should be BBt temping when I get up at 5am when DH goes to work as I nearly always get out of bed then get back into bed, then fall asleep again. So looks like the thermo will be going in the 'bouche' at 5am tomorrow - I found the following on the site ovulation-calculator.com. But still will mention the whole temping experience and result to the Practice Sister on Tuesdau when she does my bloods!

"Predicting Ovulation
For most women, 96 to 98 degrees is considered normal prior to ovulation and 97 to 99 degrees after ovulation. By charting the differences - in one-tenth degree increments - you can determine when ovulation has taken place. Typically a rise of at least 0.4 to 0.6 degrees will take place at ovulation, though for different women the temperature increases may be sudden or gradual"

Hope this helps anyone who joins the thread with similar experiences.

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mandimoo

brummiemill, I used to take my temp at around that time and have nearly choked on the thermometer a couple of times as I have fell back to sleep with it stuck under my tongue!  I noticed when I was doing mine that before ov I was around 35.8 - 36.0 and after ov it was around 36.2 - 36.5 (similar to you?)  My last coverline was 36.11 and although it hardly sounds like much of a difference, on my chart you can see its a definate thermal shift.  Allegedly my TSH was 'normal' when tested.  I've always been a bit worried about temping as I'm a bad sleeper and never sleep for more than 2 hours without waking for 5-10 mins, so I found it very hard to decide at which waking point to temp at. Didn't think I would see a pattern, but I did.  Do you use Fertility Friend to chart?

tracyxx, good luck with your HSG appointment when you finally get it! 

colesmammy, did the cougar pounce?!    I reckon if you got him when he got in there is a 'fair' chance of fertilisation.  I think your ovaries twinge when they are preparing to let the egg out, so hopefully while they are still twinging, they are still only preparing  

kiteflyer and sweetcheeks, all i can offer is a  and some  

AFM, some of you will be familiar with my ongoing HCG problem.  For those that don't know me (a lot of new names on here, you will be in the company of some lovely buddies), I've been hanging around here hoping that when my HCG level fell to 0 after a miscarriage I suffered in May at 10 weeks (from IVF) I would be getting back on the monthly roundabout with you guys.  HCG level just refused to go back to 0, it even rose a couple of times.  In the main, the medical profession just kept patting me on the back and shooing me off saying "just wait".  Finally one lovely nurse at the hospital said that she would monitor me weekly until it went back to 0.  I dont think she realised what a long haul she was letting herself in for!  When it rose again some 3 months after miscarriage she pulled some strings and got a consultant to see me who put me in for d&c and lap and dye to check the patency of my remaining tube.  I had this procedure done yesterday and sadly I have learned that my remaining tube is completely blocked.  There is no way that I will ever conceive without IVF.  I am, to all intents and purposes infertile..... and I just thought I hadn't been lucky yet.  I cant take it on board.  Two days ago I was temping, timing, hoping and today I have nothing.  Sorry for being such a downer, I feel very raw at the moment.


----------



## Jacks girl

Mandimoo I am so sorry to hear that    sometimes life has a lot to answer for. What help can you get with funding for IVF cycles? Sending you lots of      

Yes my temps are bang on the same as yours . As for charting at the moment I am plotting it on a printed sheet but planning to plot it online. Found a link to a free online plotting chart where you input all your data similar to FF - think it was on the Ovulation calculator. Pleased with temps today. My charting this month has been haphazard as only just got a BBT last week so will officially start online charting at the start of next cycle.

Had some uterine twinges and CM looks good for this part of the cycle but am loath to read into anything - instead became more excited about all the money have just saved in Aldi. Same shop in Asda or Tesco would have cost me fifteen to twenty quid more!!!!

Lots of     to everyone and Mandimoo - I   they will give you help with IVF 

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## strawbs

Mandimoo so sorry about the results of your tubes, but must be relief to finally get the hcg out of your system

Sweetcheeks are you testing yet?

Sorry I can't help re bbt as did it for 3m many years ago when we 1st started ttc + as I only had 2-3af per year it was impossible.

AFM now in 2ww, dtd high (2days before peak), one peak, and the high after peak, so not been that dedicated! Had a lovely hol + came home to a very messy, dusty house. Had a full re-wire + re-plumb.

On phone so short post

Strawbs x x


----------



## kiteflyer

Mandimoo I am so sorry to hear your news   I hope that you will be able to have more IVF and it is successful  

Strawbs glad you had a good holiday and it sounds like you you have done enough to me  

Coles mammy great to have someone on the 2ww with. Most people on here will be able to help you with charting. Also I recommend a book called Taking charge of your fertility, get a second hand copy from ebay  

Hope everyone is having a great weekend   I'm off to try and make saag aloo to go with the homemade curry me and the dp made earlier


----------



## miraclex2

Firslty mandymoo so sorry to hear your news    that IVF works for you huni xxxxx

Well think I'm out this month dp was supposed to finish work at 8pm last night but unfortunatly he didnt get home until after 12    not his fault I may add...so we didnt manage any bms so I thought we could try this morning but ds was up at 6am..so I think we have most def missed this month...there is the tiniest chance that Wednesdays bms might have worked but I doubt it very much x x

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend xx


----------



## Tracyxx

OMG I had a spare hour this morning so spent the whole time writing a long post but I just hit send and got a "Timed Out" message      

Oh well I need to nip out now but I'll try again later  

Tracyx


----------



## kiteflyer

Tracy I get that on my phone. But I've found if I preview the message and then press post it works!


----------



## HMB

Bonjour mes amies!!

Back from my little vacation. It was super hot down in the south of France! Ate lots of fresh fruit, nuts and olives, mmmm. 

Mandimoo, my heart goes out to you. Please let us know what happens at your consultation. Did you get an appt right away? I have heard and read about many women who either never had proper tubes or had dammaged ones, and IVF worked really well for them. So hang in there!!!   

Just finished catching up on our thread, you all sound busy doing healthy things. Sounds great  

I got my fertlity yoga dvd in the mail while on vacation,  . So I will try it today. 

Also, I tested positive on the ovulation test Sunday morning so I am officially in the ovulation zone, yah! BMS both on Friday and Sunday, will go for it on Tuesday as well. One bummer is that I started getting urine infection signs/burning urine on Saturday . I downed a whole bottle of cranberry juice that night! It's a bit inconvenient for BMS, as you don't really want to lie in bed for 10-15 minutes, but c'est la vie. I am crossing fingers and   that this will be the one that works. So, I will be joining the 2ww-ers this week  

My GYN told me to do the BBT for 3 months, using an anal thermometer. The first thermometer didn't work very well, so that chart is unreliable. The next one, with a better thermometer was during the time we had to go to Ireland for my DP's father's funeral, so probs 2-4 days were a bit off. Still that one is probs ok to use. Then i went to the fertility Doc, and he said not to do BBT (which was mid cycle on the 3rd cycle of BBT), that it's not reliable and to just do ovulation tests. So bottom line, for me I am glad I did it already, but probs won't do it. I get to focused on it and DP thinks it's weird anyway  . However, it is clearly important to do for those who have irregular cycles etc. If it doesn't make you obsessed, than yes it's probs great to do it. Kiteflyer does it without any probs, it seems. So I guess I'm saying, it depends on the person. Last month when my cycle was recovering from the stimms, I took my BBT for about 3 days after CD 20 just to see if it was high like for lutean cycle. It was, so I figured that cycle was coming to a close. It did. 

Oh question for anyway who got good info from their Doc or clinic or book. What should the progesterone range be for day 9 testing? Mine was, during the stimms, .4 ng/ml. 

cheers,
Helen


----------



## marie73

Hello ladies, sorry its long time no speak - been reading all your post just so busy not much time to post myself.  Things have been very busy on here.

HMB - welcome back from vacation.  Good luck with all your BMS and   that this 2ww goes quickly for you with a good result at the end. Can't help you on the progesterone test as can't remember my results.


Mandimoo -    you have had such a rough ride. I know how you feel, its devastating to learn that all the ttc naturally was to no available. We felt the same way when DH ASA results came back and my very low AMH level. All I can say from my experience is that if anything it has made coping each month a little easier. We know IVF / ICSI is our only hope and that has taken some pressure off. I hope you find some relief. I am here if you need to talk, just pm me. Thinking of you. x


Colesmammy - sorry you didn't manage the BMS this month - although you never know some of DH's swimmers may have stuck around from the Wednesday?  Its so annoying isn't it when something comes along to scupper up your plans.   that next month you get some uniterupted BMS time  

Strawbs - hope your 2ww is going ok.  Glad you had a good holiday - you will be able to keep busy cleaning up all the mess after all that building work. 

Brummiemill - loving the savings - we never go to Aldi but a guy at work told me recently that they have really good offers on sometimes. Will have to give it a try - every penny helps especially with the IVF / ICSI costs.

Sweetcheeks - how you doing?  Hope AF has stayed away   

Kiteflyer / Tracy / Catkin / Lou Lou / Babyberry and any of the ladies I missed   hope you are all doing ok?

AFM - still on the cyclo-prognova till Friday then AF then start stimming once scans have been done next week. No really syptoms other than a really shiny face in a morning - shame I don't feel like a 17 year old - just look like one with my greasy face! Drugs all arrived for the IVF - if there is a drugs bust in our street they will have a field day at my house! Got my own needle bin and everything - bizarre. Looking forward to getting going. Will keep you all posted. 

Love and big hugs to you all - this is such a fab group and has been such a massive support over the last fews months - just want to say thank you all. You kept me sane!

Marie xx


----------



## HMB

Kiteflyer, I totally pooped out on the yoga first time, lasted 10 min!  
Today I managed 35 min. Too fAtigued from the heat and ovulation iguess. Can'tbelieve how lame i'm being!

Thanks Marie!

Hang in there you all on 2ww. Remember symptoms are about the same for Af and being prego. So don' t give up until there's blood (sounds like a battle call, weird?)

I am officially 2ww tomorrow


----------



## kiteflyer

Hi HMB that yoga is hard work  . I was doing it every other day before ovulation but now my wrists hurt if I put too much pressure on them and I got a little bit of pain on my left side near my belly button the other day so have cut back while I am on the 2ww. I maybe over reacting but my wrists and legs can't cope! Still it does make me feel more relaxed and before ovulation more hopeful  . Your holiday sounds lovely glad you had a good time.

Good luck Marie  

Hello to everyone else   any news on some BFP's?  

Afm I am on DPO5 and am so tired today   don't think waking up every 2 to 3 hours last night helped but every time I needed the toilet. I just don't know whats up I don't feel like I have a UTI but I really just want a good nights sleep tonight


----------



## HMB

Always so nice to hear from you Kiteflyer. Your wrists hurt from yoga? Uh oh  

I also think I had/have a UTI or something, something is off. It was really difficult to go to sleep. I dug up some asperin, then I was fine. My back hurt, had some swelling in my stomach and peeing was feeling funny. TMI, sorry everyone. My DP got me some parcetamol this morning. I felt good when I woke up, but will be watching things. May need to call/see the Doc. Hmmmmm

It's Wednesday, any fun plans for the weekend?  Anyone testing? Will have to go back and look at all your signatures, as they don't show up when I am in reply mode  

Hugs


----------



## mandimoo

For those ladies who are concerned about UTI. Bicarbonate of soda (if you have it in) can be a real help. I've done this myself and it really worked. I thought I had the start of a UTI, but at 8pm on a Saturday night I knew I was going to be stuck with it for several hours before I could get at a chemist. See here:-
http://elainewalker.suite101.com/managing-cystitis-a30322.html

I also believe its safe to use when pregnant, see here:-
http://www.livestrong.com/article/286639-is-it-safe-to-use-sodium-bicarbonate-during-pregnancy/
But please do your own research if you are unsure.

Increased need to pee can be an indicator of pregnancy, so fingers crossed for you guys 

Marie73, I think I'm coming round to that way of thinking. I'm just so frustrated its taken me till the age of 40 to find this out, when I dont have much time left anyway, and IVF chances are so slim at this age  On the up side, at least I have found out and did not go through the heartbreak of 3 failed IUI's. 
/links


----------



## BabyBerry

Hello ladies... 

I'm having a ridiculous day today.  I'm waiting.  I have the whole increased need to pee thing going on too but I think I have a urine infection rather than it being an early indication.  I'm sitting here thinking it's too early to do a test and I really don't want to cause I don't want to have to deal with the disappointment.  I have a wedding down south this weekend so I'm just going to shove my head in the sand and try not to get my hopes up.  There are so many twinges going on in my tummy/abdomen area at the moment that I think it's probably very easy to wonder if they are normal and mean that my period is going to arrive or whether there really is something going on down there and Berry is ready to come.  I went for blood tests yesterday so I'll really just need to wait for the results of those to see whether I am actually ovulating or not.  All of my worries will be wasted if I'm not.  I'd quite like to be one of these people who doesn't worry about stuff that hasn't happened yet!  

Any tips on how to stop thinking about it?  My brain is fried and I've had houseguests all weekend, I'm exhausted and I know it's cause I've had guests all weekend rather than it being anything to be excited about.  I want to hope and I want to feel like its okay to hope but equally I don't want to get upset over it when my period comes again.  

Arrrrrrrrgh!  Thanks for listening... I really love having a place to come and air this stuff in front of people who are in the same/similar boats.  It really does help!


----------



## HMB

Mandimoo, thanks! Will look all those links up. I have bicarbonate soda here, yippee!! Last December, I got a mild UTI and the pharmacist gave me stuff, said it wouldn't hurt me at all in terms of pregnancy. So I stopped fretting. I don't think I am prego now tho, as it happened/started during ovulation, haha. So too early. But Kiteflyer and Babyberry might be prego,  


Babyberry, do you have any relaxing place to go? Any relaxing music? Can you go to a yoga class? Or go get a massage/facial/manicure? Some nice low impact exercise can reduce the stress.....


----------



## kiteflyer

HMB yes my wrist hurt from yoga! I've always had very little upper body strength and I have tiny wrists so all that time on hands and knees or in downward facing dog has took its toll  . I'm sure that my strength will improve the more I practice  . It's a bank holiday on Monday here so a nice long weekend off work  

Mandimoo thanks for the advice. I had a much better nights sleep last night and only woke up once   but I didn't drink much before bed time so that might have been it  . I still don't feel like I have an infection though. I hope you are taking it easy  

Babyberry when are you due to test? There isn't much I can recommend to take your mind off the wait. Like HMB says do something to help you relax and enjoy your weekend  . I always use to get really excited that I might be pregnant and then be in floods of tears the day before my AF arrived. Now I am trying to relax more, by doing yoga, and assume I am not pregnant unless the witch stays away. I don't get so upset then.


----------



## marie73

Hello ladies - just popping in to see how you are all doing?

Babyberry - I found like Kiteflyer that it was easier to think that it won't happen and it made AF's arrival just a little easier. But sometimes positive thinking is a good thing - I used to find a good spring clean did the world of good too - my kitchen cupboards never looked so good!    Good luck with rest of 2ww we are all rooting for you.   

Kiteflyer - how goes the infection - any more signs - hope your getting better nights sleep.

Mandimoo -     hope your doing ok. Have been thinking about you. 

Hello rest of you lovely ladies.

AFM - still taking HRT - wagons roll next week - first blood monday (by a neighbour) then second on clinic on Wednesday and hopefully stimming that week. Love and baby dust to you all. 

Lets have some BFP's soon it would be great to see one or two for you all       for all of you. 


Marie xx


----------



## miraclex2

Well dp was on nights last night and at 8pm came walking through the door they had all been laid of  so back to worrying about money, since he was made redundant 5 months ago its been the story of our lifes, we thought he had a while in this job thats why we were ttc no2, now I dont know what to do carry on or postpone for a little while....AF due next week so we have until then to decide I suppose...sorry for the me post.



Hope everyone is well x


----------



## marie73

Coles mammy - so sorry to hear you news - its such a worrying time at the minute becuase of the financial situation. I pray that you get better news soon and something comes up quickly for your DH. Will be thinking of you. 

         
Marie xx


----------



## miraclex2

Thanks Marie we thought he had until November in this job    luckily me being the organised person I am we have nearly all Cs xmas presents in we made it a priority when he started this job    I just    something comes up in the next week or so..or it will be back to the drawing board regarding ttc x


----------



## HMB

Coles mammy, sorry to hear about DH's job  . Is he still discussing with them if the decision might change? In France there are much more job announcements in the fall than in the summer. I hope it is the same where you are. Maybe he'll find something better and in just a couple days.  

AFM did hatha yoga yesterday, it was really good fro relaxing, stretching and some strength building. Going for a run today! I was extremely exhausted around ovulation, but that might have been from the heat and UTI symptoms. Dunno. Now, I am full of energy, organizing DP to help get the appartment cleaned up.

Cheers


----------



## kiteflyer

Coles Mammy that is bad news  . Have you decided what to do? I think I would still TTC but then time is not on my side but just stick to trying naturally  

Afm no yoga this week as every time I try I get a sharp pain in my left side so I am waiting for the 2ww to end. Today my BBT dropped by about 0.20c which hasn't happened other cycles, I am only on dpo10 so have 4 to 5 days to go yet so will have to see what temperature I get tomorrow at the moment I am trying to think positive look at it as an implantation dip


----------



## strawbs

coles mammy...sorry to hear about the job, hoep things start to look up for you

AFM, CD1 and horrendoud af pains which started on 4dpo.  My luteal phase seems to be mega short, only 10 days after 1st peak (not sure what that is about??)  I am suspecting my endo may be playing up due to the af pains starting so ealy and lasting for a long time.

Going to crack open the pre-seed this month........

We are not having much luck on these boards at the moment, surely someone has a BFP??        

strawbs x x x x x x x x


----------



## mandimoo

kiteflyer, how did it go with your temperature following the dip?    Im  that IS implantation for you!  May be a good sign if its not happened before.

colesmammy, if age is not an issue for you perhaps you could just TTC naturally for a while whilst your DH is searching for work.  making that decision might take some pressure off you both, and you never know what might happen!  hope you find your solution very soon.


----------



## kiteflyer

Mandimoo it was up by 0.40c on yesterday which is 0.20c up on most of my temperatures after ovulation. I'm hoping it's good but I have felt so down and lonely today so who knows what my hormones are doing! Hope your well. 

Strawbs good luck next cycle!


----------



## HMB

Kiteyflyer, you have about 2 days to go before testing? Very exciting especially with the unusual temp readings  . I hope you have something planned today to do, so you don't have the blues again    

Coles mammy, mandimoo, straws, Marie73, babyberry: how are you all doing?

AFM, my (.)(.) got bigger and I had tummy probs Sunday night. Otherwise no symptoms have been detected. I am going to pilates class today, yeah!   and to see a musician friend for a chat. DP started his new job Monday. 

Coles mammy, it took my DP many months to find a full time job, as it's a bit hard in French and he was very down after his Dad passed at Easter. I am sure your DH will get his back or find another very quickly, much more quickly than my sweetie did  


 for a BFP from you all this week.

Hugs


----------



## miraclex2

Hi girls just checking in, we are still gonna go ahead with ttc I'm sure dp will find a job very soon even if it means going into a factory to work he will do that. AF is due on Saturday so gonna test Friday I think not holding out much hope as we only got to bms once this month. The last 2 nights I have dreamt about being pregnant and last night dreamt I was having triplets    x

Strawbs good luck with your next cycle    x

How did pilates go HMB? x

Kiteflyer are you planning on testing again soon? x

Hello to everyone else hope you all had a great bank hol wkend x


----------



## marie73

Hey girlies

Colesmammy - so pleased you have decided to keep trying. I hope that things look up quickly for you on all fronts.   your DH has some good luck with the job front quickly. Let us know how Friday goes  .

Strawbs -  so sorry this was not your month. Good luck on the next cycle and hope AF pains have eased.


HMB - hope your getting some more symptoms - and fingers crossed your DP new job went well yesterday.

Kiteflyer -    hoping you get us some good BFP news this month. 

Mandimoo - how you doing? hope your coming to terms with the news and you are moving forward. 

Babyberry - any news yet?

Hello to all other ladies. AFM - AF arrived on Sunday after I stopped the HRT tablets on Friday night. First bloods yesterday and again tomorrow and then its stimming hopefully on Wednesday night. Its go go go girls - I am so excited.  
Big   to all,
Marie xx


----------



## miraclex2

Thanks Marie we discussed it and I suppose the way work is in this country we can never guarantee dp is gonna be in a job but in his words "were not going to starve"    he will do anything to provide for us bless him, luckily we have everything we bought for C cot, moses basket, car seat etc etc. 
Good luck with this cycle    this is your time      x x


----------



## weenster

Hi all,

Just back from my holidays so will be on later to catch up properly .... can't believe this thread is moving so quickly!

Am after a wee bit of advice though ......  While I was away, on the Friday I started with heavyish spotting, so thought AF was on the way.  This continued till the following Thursday, when i had a day of massive bleeding (Sorry - TMI coming up) - so bad that it was soaking a tampon and towel in the space of an hour.  This continued all day, then went back to spotting for a few days.  Anyway, not sure what to do with my cycle from here - do I count the Friday as day 1, or the Thursday?  And if I do count from Friday, I can't reset my monitor onto day 10 now can I?  Only to day 5?

Am so confused .........

Catch up properly with personals later,

Weenster x


----------



## miraclex2

Weenster I think I would maybe count the first day of heavy spotting as cd1..I'm afraid I cant shed any light onto the monitor as I dont use one x

I'm thinking of using opks next month are the cheapo oned from ebay any good?


----------



## HMB

Weenster I haven't used a monitor. I agree with Coles Mammy about which day.

AFM, I have about 5 days left in this cycle and my (.)(.) are still bigger and now a bit sensitive and feeling a bit emotional. So hormones are doing something   Also felt slightly dizzy yesterday a few times. Hmmmmm. Anyway, no obvious symptoms really for prego or AF, at least nothing to differentiate. Going to acupuncture tomorrow!! Will be doing that fertility yoga DVD later tonight.

Cheers


----------



## miraclex2

AF arrived this morning in full flow 2 days early    I'm thinking of getting some opks for this next cycle, good luck to everyone else this month x

Hope evryone is ok x


----------



## HMB

Sorry Coles mammy  . Was just thinking of your triplets dream  . There is a thread on FF about ladies prego with triplets, maybe you read it? 

Went to acupuncture. The ac Doc is brilliant and a very warm person, great experience  . Went over lots of my results and talked a lot about things. He of course did acupuncture on me too. He wants to wait til I hear back from my Doc with answers to my questions and if I am doing stimms or not next week, before fixing a program of RDVs (rendez vous. easier for me to write than appt which confuses me with apartment   ) for the month. Bottom line, I learned more and feel more enthusiastic and positive. So yes, I recommend doing it. But you need to go to one who specializes in fertility, one that your Doc/clinic recommends or someone reliable like that. Can tell you more if your interested.

Cheers


----------



## Jacks girl

Hi girls

Hope everyone is ok? Sorry to hear the witch has got so many of us, she got me too! I am not too upset though as I kind of really expect it after so long trying. 

On a brighter note, we got our referral to the hospital Infertility Clinic and have read up on it on the Internet and their stats are quite good. My blood results were normal but I am going to ask for a copy of my levels with particular reference to the thyroid aspect of the check.

It was interesting temping my cycle - I must admit it is eye opening.

Good luck Marie with stimming.  HMB all sounds positive and if its all moving in the right direction. Coles Mammy and Strawbs we have next month girls! I have packed my OPKs because we move a week tomorrow but I intend to unpack them at the new house, which is consequently near the hospital which could come in handy with starting all the treatment. Babyberry and Kiteflyer - how are you getting on? Mandimoo how you feeling hun? Weenster hope you are ok? 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HMB

I'm out. Pretty sure that AF came calling at 4am with major cramps   and a little blood (red not brown). Tha's it for au natural for me for now. I'll be stimming next week...

Kiteflyer, do you have better news for us?


----------



## kiteflyer

Hi Ladies!

I have started a new thread here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=270816.0 as it is a new month.

Sorry I haven't been around much I have been really really really down and just feeling lonely. I just can't see the point of trying and getting no-where! CD2 today


----------

